# Valve Cover Leaks



## ralph7 (Aug 3, 2019)

My right hand chrome factory valve cover on my WT motor '65 GTO has been leaking and my efforts have been dismal.
I have ordered some hi-performance steel core gaskets from Mr. Gasket and some extenders as well. Going to straighten the 
lips with a hammer and will use a lot of silicone seal just to be sure. 
Any suggestions??


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by extenders but..... do you have these bolt downs on your valve covers to even the pressure on the valve cover and gasket? I used these and cork gaskets with NO gasket sealant and have no leaks. Just clean the mating area with brake cleaner. If all else fails try this.


----------



## ralph7 (Aug 3, 2019)

Yes, those are the extenders I was referring to. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Make sure your PCV valve/valve cover breather is doing its job. You could have excessive internal engine pressure build up that is causing the leak.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

PJ is so right!....crankcase pressure is often a cause of leaky valve covers. Also bad seals, and crooked stamped steel covers that bow up.

Hence we have the hold down clamps that extend each side of the bolts an inch or two but do nothing to addgood clamping force at the corners, where many leaks occur.

first, the fix for crankcase pressure is the ME Wagner dual flow PCV valve,....nothing better. You will pull a one to three HG vacumn on your crankcase 99% of the time.

your current PCV may pull in 20 to 50% of the time if that and weak at best. Check ME Wagners website for all the info.

Next to really seal the stamped steel valve covers, chrome finish or painted. Use ALMACK valve cover clamps,..he makes them for Pontiacs, chrome finish or powder coated. They are a one piece clamp and will tighten down the cover even on the ends, no wimpy hold downs.

just google ALMACK Valve Cover Clamps and go to their website.

a good gasket, cork or rubber should seal it up with the ALMACK clamp. If no ALMACK clamp I have had better luck with cork.

you will spend a bit, but the Wagner valve will help your engine in many ways get rid of condensation and blowby residue and stop all oil and gaskets leaks that come from pressure....

good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## qwkvet (Oct 28, 2014)

ralph7 said:


> My right hand chrome factory valve cover on my WT motor '65 GTO has been leaking and my efforts have been dismal.
> I have ordered some hi-performance steel core gaskets from Mr. Gasket and some extenders as well. Going to straighten the
> lips with a hammer and will use a lot of silicone seal just to be sure.
> Any suggestions??


over snugging these and losing the flatness is pretty common. tapping them back flat on a good true flat surface usually does the trick.


----------

